# [Solved] Genkernel & CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER

## trashHeap

Userspace firmware loading is becoming depreciated, per the latest portage news article. Okay. So I try to disable CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER in the .config file (ck-sources) unfortunately after genkernel runs I keep finding it is reset back to to yes. 

Menuconfig tells me it is dependant on CONFIG_FW_LOADER , which I cannot turn off, because it is dependant on dozens of other settings in my kernel, including processor support and microcode. 

I am not the best kernel config guy, but it seems counter intuitive to have to remove processor support or remove microcode loading from the kernel.

What am I missing?Last edited by trashHeap on Sun Nov 23, 2014 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ayvango

Second this. I too tried to disable the option as news article suggests but kernel rejects this change in the configuration

----------

## Jaglover

FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK turns it on. Make sure it is disabled and you should be able to turn off FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER as well.

----------

## trashHeap

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK turns it on. Make sure it is disabled and you should be able to turn off FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER as well.

 

FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is currently set to No. 

EDIT: Looks like DELL_RBU was the culprit.

----------

